

America’s nuclear arsenal still runs off of 8-inch floppy discs - 1337biz
http://www.geek.com/chips/americas-nuclear-arsenal-still-runs-off-of-8-inch-floppy-discs-1592596/

======
facorreia
This has been posted many times here. A reflection: what about this headline
makes it so surprising? Is it the size of the floppy discs that supposedly
make it less secure? Would it be better if it where 5.25" discs, or 3.5"?

Would it necessarily be more secure if it ran on Chinese-made microchips? Like
these:

[http://gizmodo.com/russian-authorities-seize-goods-from-
chin...](http://gizmodo.com/russian-authorities-seize-goods-from-china-
implanted-wi-1454035786)

From all the articles about this subject, the response seems to be that the
technology used has been thoroughly audited and that it's harder to crack than
a "modern" equivalent would be. Thank God it doesn't run openssl.

